# Sticky  The "Official" Touareg Forum FAQ v2.0 - Check here first.....lots of good info.



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*The "Official" Touareg Forum FAQ v2.0 - FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ*

*Welcome to the Touareg Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.*
This thread has step-by-step instructionals, links to helpful sites, and useful threads pertaining to many of the most commonly asked questions here in the Touareg section of VWVortex. Thanks to the users for their contributions and special thanks to Spockcat who originally compiled this information in version 1.0. Everyone who posts and has something added to the FAQ will be credited along side the link. If we forgot anyone please let us know.
*How to add something to the FAQ?*
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, or to report broken links, please use the report post to moderator function.

Don't forget our Technical Forums that are broken down into more specific sections like interior, car audio and electronics, specific engines, transmissions etc.

To search within this thread, please press Control+*F* or Command (Open Apple)+*F* on your keyboard. (Note: Just because nothing is returned does not mean that it is not here, your search term may not be used in the description). Many items and issues may fit into all categories, so it is best to spend a couple minutes looking through the whole thread.
*Sections*
01) *News & Information*
02) *Typical Problems & Questions*
03) *Oil & Servicing*
04) *Body & Exterior*
05) *Interior*
06) *Wheels & Tires*
07) *Lighting*
08) *Electrical*
09) *Radio & Navigation System*
10) *VAG-COM*
11) *Suspension & Towing*
12) *Motor & Transmission*
13) *Brakes*
14) *Key Fob Remote*
15) *Racks & Carriers*
16) *Touareg Gatherings*
17) *Misc.*

_Modified by bravocharlie at 7:48 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*News & Information...*

*News & Information*
TOUAREG 2: A Better Vehicle? My Review - TREGinginCO
FIRST U.S. Review: TOUAREG V6TDI - TREGinginCO
2005 Touareg changes - AlaskaGreen
On the Horizon for the Touareg - 2005 model and beyond - spockcat
2005 model prices - spockcat
HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI...in 50 states - jrdlr
It's Official - NO 2005 V10 TDI Touareg - AliensWanted
2006 Change Points - vw12
Suggestions for current and future improvements - Forum Discussion
SEMA '05: Concept Touareg-HPA Tiwn Turbo - Sincity
Same SEMA Concept car as above but more photos - [email protected]
Dealership Recomendations - Forum Discussion
Touareg and Cayenne sales figures - Forum Discussion
Touareg Offroad Videos - spockcat
V6TDI from Paris Auto Show - _PA_
Touareg VS. Cayenne Sales - Forum Discussion
The W12 Touareg - spockcat
More W12 info including good photos of other non-wood interior finishes - spockcat
NHTSA frontal crash test data finally released... - KrisC28
Extended warranty??? - Forum Discussion
Rent a Touareg before purchasing - Forum Discussion

*Purchasing/Leasing* 
Car Purchasing Forum - Brought to you by TheCarLounge.net
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1539959 - Forum Discussion 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1540648 - Forum Discussion 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1543465 - Forum Discussion 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1537279 - Forum Discussion 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1510139 - Forum Discussion 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2004523 - Forum Discussion

_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:49 AM 2-29-2008_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:51 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Typical Problems & Questions*

*Typical Problems & Questions*

- Fault Codes \ Errors - 
Slow down or reselect message - Forum Discussion
key not found error - Forum Discussion
Defective Wheel on Board error - Forum Discussion
RUNNING GEAR FAULT - Forum Discussion
Airbag Fault? - Forum Discussion
Airbag Falut Code - spockcat
Check lights message on MFI - Forum Discussion
Check engine light - Forum Discussion
engine light blinking - Forum Discussion

- Air Conditioning \ Climatronic -
Air Conditioning - A/C freezing - Forum Discussion
AC Problem?? - Forum Discussion
Auto fan speed on climatronic - Forum Discussion
- The Winter Touareg FAQs -
REST, Heated Steering Wheel, Snowflake Icon, etc. -  aircooled

- Homelink - 
Homelink instructions that actually work - Forum Discussion
HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming - bravocharlie

- Cup Holders - 
Cupholders - Cup Holder "Prongs" - fsonline
Cupholders - Forum Discussion
Cupholder issues - Forum Discussion

- Mirrors - 
Side View Mirrors Fogged - Forum Discussion
Dimming Outside Mirrors --- Actually Dim! - SlotCAR

- Windshield Wipers - 
Wipers - Noisy Wipers - Forum Discussion
Rain Sensing Wipers - Forum Discussion
Touareg issue [this is about weird wiper behavior - Forum Discussion
Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System - PanEuropean
Automatic Windshield Wipers: A Hindrance not a Help - Forum Discussion
OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - justsomeguy

- Compass -
Recode compass to turn it off [and duration of on-time] - styx
Compass - Weird symbols on compass - Forum Discussion
Compass calibration - Forum Discussion

- Leaking - 
Does anyone have this problem? [wetness on passenger side carpet - Forum Discussion
Leaking sunroof? - Forum Discussion

- Noises \ Rattles -
Rear Right Seat Rattle Noise - Forum Discussion
Vibration sound coming from roof or rear - Forum Discussion

- Misc. - 
Musty Smell - Forum Discussion
Misc Poll: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg - Forum Discussion
Touareg Buy Back Epic - jsewell
Heated steering wheel symbol? - Forum Discussion
Windshield condensation TSB - Forum Discussion
Be careful or you could get locked out of the Touareg!!!! - sciencegeek


_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:32 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Oil & Servicing...*

*Oil & Servicing*
DIY oil change - liv2ryd 
NEW Touareg - BREAK-IN PERIOD - Forum Discussion 
break in period? - Forum Discussion
Synthetic Oil - Forum Discussion
Service-related - Service problems - Forum Discussion
5000 mile interval oil change cost? - Forum Discussion
TDI Break-in Procedure - leebo
Open recalls on my V8 - Forum Discussion
Campiagn Notices and VINs - DenverBill
VW recommended service intervals - Forum Discussion
V6 Oil Change writeup - escaflowne_song
V8 Oil Change writeup - liv2ryd
Approved Engine Oils - Porsche Cayenne - bravocharlie

*Cleaning* 
Care (leather, washing, etc) - Removing protective film adhesive from paint? - Forum Discussion 
Looking for ideas on how to treat the leather and clean the Treg in general - Forum Discussion
What are you washing and waxing your T-Regs with? - Forum Discussion 
Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry - S4inSoFla 
Brake Dust Cleaner? - Forum Discussion



_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:00 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Body & Exterior...*

*Body & Exterior*
Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot - 12johnny
i got my partial ABT kit today!!! - hotdaymnitzbao
Installed V10 Grill -Very nice - CaptainT-reg
Factory Mud Flaps Install - trollhole
Installed my V8 style tips on V6 - touareg007
Clear Bra for Touareg - Forum Discussion
Clear bra film - Forum Discussion
Clear Shield paint protective film - Jeff from Mass
Side Skirts - Forum Discussion
Painting plastic - Forum Discussion
Pictures of lower body painted body color - Forum Discussion
Replacing the AERO Wiper Blades - Sawdust 
Kamei Touareg products - spockcat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Interior...*

*Interior*
HOW-TO remove aluminum trim - VizStorm
Correct window tint - PJF
VW roll-up cargo partition - spockcat
Emergency Brake Modification to Stainless Steel Pedal - bravocharlie
Replacing the cabin pollen/dust air filter - Forum Discussion
Baby seats - Forum Discussion
Paddle shifter addition - Forum Discussion
Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg - Forum Discussion
Monster Mat Peg resolution - Forum Discussion
Weathertech Mats Do Not Fit - Forum Discussion
my way of fitting rubber mats - LittleSkull
Cargo Liner (Best Buy)?? - Forum Discussion
Seat Covers & Security - Forum Discussion
DIY question - instrument's cover removal. - Forum Discussion
Engine Spin dealer accessory code#? - Forum Discussion
Scratches on VW logo on steering wheel
Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg
The proper way to fold the rear seats


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Wheels & Tires...*

*Wheels*
*Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg* - Brought to you by Tirerack.com

*TPMS* 
Installation and Removal of the TPMS sensors - installers instructions - Forum Discussion
Recoding newer TPMS (Tire pressure control system) to get full menu - sciencegeek
For those who lost the "Tyre" (TPMS) option off their MFI, I found a fix! - racer08
TPMS Accuracy - bravocharlie
NEW TSB FOR TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM (TPM)
Tire Pressure Monitor

*Tires*
Nokian WR G2...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg - bravocharlie
Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? - Forum Discussion
Spare tire placement - Forum Discussion
Non Air Susp. With H&R Springs and 22" Wheels - themacnut
Touareg with RH Wheels - TomontheBay
Larger Tires on V6 or V8 OEM 17" Wheels - sciencegeek 
"Original" Touareg tire - Yokohama ADVAN S.T. - coming to North America late 2005 - spockcat
5000 miles and my tires are capping - Forum Discussion
Snow chain recommendations - Forum Discussion


_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:44 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Lighting...*

*Head Lights*
"Headlight Range Control" warning message - a fix - PanEuropean
Adjusting xenon lights - Forum Discussion
Bulb Types - Forum Discussion 
Headlights - Headlight bulb swap - DenverBill
Bulb specifics - Forum Discussion
IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM - aircooled 
Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on - Forum Discussion 
Changing Halogen Bulbs - bravocharlie
Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow - bravocharlie
Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow - spockcat 
Swapping xenon headlights for halogen headlights - can it be done?? - Forum Discussion
Adding aftermarket xenons - Forum Discussion
Adjusting xenon lights - spockcat

*Side Markers*
Tinted sidemarkers for your Touareg - spockcat

*Tail Lights*
Rear Fog Light Problem Solved - Forum Discussion
Smoked rear taillights - Forum Discussion

*Misc.*
Red footwell lighting - prhim
Euro headlight switch installation - Forum Discussion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Electrical...*

*Electrical*
Battery (about location and jump) 
Non-starters - Read This Regarding Battery Usage 
Battery Drain Help !
Electrical Nightmare -Wiring harness at engine !
Touareg Death
*Electronics Install*
HOW TO HARDWIRE YOUR V1 RADAR DETECTOR - also show fusebox wiring. 
CELL PHONE INSTALL 
Convert 12V to switched
trickle charger question - leaving a Touareg parked for a long period.
Taking switched power from the Homelink module in the overhead console for a radar detector

*Remote Start* 
(they all pretty much say the same thing - it hasn't been done yet and seems doubtful that it can be done - please let us know if you are successful doing it though)
Add Keyless Start to they keyless entry
keyless start??!!??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1665175 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1628895 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1349438 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1193813 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1127062
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1074403 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=992826


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Radio & Navigation System...*

*Radio* 
Touareg Single Cd Player - Cannot eject cd
Finally here TV/DVD while driving - VIDEO IN MOTION
Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers
Phatbox issues 
Smart Ipod Car Holder
iPod your VW Touareg!!
Yet Another iPod Install...Some New Ideas - SIK Imp installation
Finally a Smart Ipod Car Holder
iPod install in square cupholder - most clean install yet.
iPod compilation
Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing
Speaker Sizes
Adding a subwoofer - and modifying the Phatbox 
When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know
XM Install Roady vs Skyfi 
Speed sensor for aftermarket nav
Nokia Blue Tooth Kit installed in Touareg 
The Best BlueTooth Car Kit
The Best BlueTooth Car Kit - Part 2
Filter audio whine 
Ground loop isolator for iPod installs
XM radio installs
Onstar Grill Pictures and part #s
Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit
Adding subwoofer to Nav/Audio system?
Add a line driver (mini amp) to your Auxiliary input line.
Get rid of noise on your Auxiliary input line.
More notes on auxiliary noise correction.
RDS on Standard Radio? 
RDS (radio data service) 
Bad CD Player on the Standard Radio - Any Ideas?
Hardwire Ipod Install in Non-Nav - It Works!
Installing XM Radio with standard stereo
Hardwired My ipod...I have a question
*Navigation System* 
Navi VSWITCH Function Discovered
Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here
Nav monitor, VGA or SVGA?
2005 DVD NAV
Nav update 
TMC in action
Radio install in Japan - many different video and nav radio installation pics
Looking for an inclinometer
VW dealers on 2005 CD map updates
Calibrating the nav system 
2005 DVD nav photos and discussion
Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures
Finally here TV/DVD while driving - VIDEO IN MOTION
Nav Update CD's (finally!!)
Programming the CD navigation for multi-state and multi-map CD journey



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 11:24 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*VAG-COM...*

*VAG-COM* 
*VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum* -Brought to you by Ross-Tech.com
Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg 
Turning off Beep/chimes?
A VAG tool Question & a tranny question
tire diameter adjustment thru Vag-Com?
Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms
Revised air suspension level adjustment 
Raising/lowering air suspension Touaregs with a VAGCOM Not a Vortex thread.
CD Navigation Radio Coding - needed to add a NAV radio in place of the standard radio and for pitch/roll displays.
Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers
How to shut off the seatbelt chime
How to shut off the CD navigation "accept" screen
How to shut off the DVD navigation "accept" screen
How to enable the halogen beams as high beams on the xenon lights
How to make the DRLs an option
How to change default blinker flash interval
How to turn off the rain sensor and change wipers to time based interval
What is a VAG-COM and what should I do if I don't have one?
Recoding newer TPMS (Tire pressure control system) to get full menu
VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch
How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Suspension & Ride Height
Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms 
Rear hatch lock drives me crazy [how to program and retain the comfort settings]
VW LongLife Service Regime


_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:11 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Suspension & Towing...*

*Suspension* 
Neuspeed Swaybar Installation
Cayenne Swaybar swap information
Revised air suspension level adjustment
ABT Level Control Unit for those Tregs with Air Suspension
Raising/lowering air suspension Touaregs with a VAGCOM
*Alignment*
Service Circular for wheel alignment
Alignment Problems from the Factory
 Alignment Problems - bravocharlie
*Towing* 
Touareg + Tekonsha Prodigy
Towing Experience.....WOW.... - Part 1 
Towing Experience (follow up) - Part 2 
Towing Experience (follow up) - Part 3 
Hitch Cosmetics - includes template for hitch cover 
Towed great!! 
Ck out these Touareg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! 
True V6 towing capability? 
Towing a Touareg 
Touareg + How to install the Tekonsha Prodigy Trailer Brake Controller 
Towing Experience (follow up) 
Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion/Instructions
High-altitude V6 towing experience
Update - Towing a 22' Airstream 4000 miles
Hitch Play
V6 Owners: What is the heaviest load you have towed?
Aftermarket trailer hitch 
UHaul Solution for Trailer Light Harness  - StuHaul
Trailer Plug Part Number Information
_Modified by bravocharlie at 7:17 AM 3-26-2006_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:09 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Motor & Transmission...*

*Motor* 
TDI problems
V10 chip tuning info
Can the 2004 V6 be upgraded to 2005 HP specs?
Fuel Grades
Block heater
Block heater again
Muffler Discoloration - not the vertical lines 
Transmission software flash revision versions
Thoughts on throttle hesitation.
Try this for throttle hesitation
drive by wire and how the computer learns your driving habits
NEW TSB "Vehicle Hesitates" 01-05-04
V6 and TSBs -------> big improvement

*Transmission* 
Lifetime Transmission Fluid?
New Transmission software 
Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash
*Drivetrain* 
Drivetrain Vibration Locking Binding - info on stepper motor and transfer case control module 
Rear Differential Oil Recall


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Brakes...*

*Brakes* 
Brake Dust - Forum Discussion
Painted Calipers
Brake Specifications for all models


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Key Fob Remote...*

*Key Fob Remote* 
New TSB to increase remote range 
meatster's KEY FOB RANGE FIX 
Key Fob / Remote distance
Remote Range Issues
New Problem with remote
Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix 
Programming they keyfob to seat memory positions 
Tying comfort setting to key fob
Keyless Access Range/Settings
latest Toureag oddity [about alarm/lock sequence]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Misc...*

*Racks & Carriers*
slotcar's roof rack FAQ
yakima cage works w/out extra hardware on stock racks 
So, What is the Roof Rack Update? 
Anybody fit a Thule Evolution XT carrier box with the Treg roof
Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? 
Thule Ski Racks Installed...No Extra Hardware Needed!
TIP : Factory Rack Lock Core Interchangable with Thule Core
Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier 
Thule Sidekick Installation
Homemade Thule Ski Rack (AND CARGO BOXES) to Touareg crossbar mounts 
Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars!
Cargo carrier suggestions
V10 with Packasport Roof Top Carrier & Cayenne Roof Rails


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Touareg Gatherings...*

*Touareg Gatherings* 
Club Touareg Frappr Map - post your location here
1st Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally
2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally
2005 Colorado Touareg Rally
First Annual Central Florida Touareg Romp in the Woods
PA Off-Road Day - 14th May 2005
Some photos from 2005 Frankfurt Touareg Freunde Meeting


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Misc.*

*Miscellaneous* 
Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets"
My Treg brochure indicates tilting passenger side mirror
P R N D L …[about tiptronic/cruise control]
Help - A couple more pre-purchase questions [sunroof trick] 
How to post a link to a search spockcat


_Modified by bravocharlie at 1:17 PM 2-10-2006_


----------

